# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Çfarë të bëj që Google të rendisi edhe faqen time?

## noty

ju lutem te me jepni nje pergjigje

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

mjafton ta paraqesesh linkun e faqes tende ne direktorine e Google : http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url dhe mbas disa oresh faqja jote shfaqet ne Google.

----------

noty (25-12-2013)

----------


## noty

e kam fjalen qe kur te hy ne google dhe te mund ta kerkoj faqen time si qdo faqe tjeter

----------


## noty

domethen me emrin qe ja kam lene faqes time

----------


## noty

> mjafton ta paraqesesh linkun e faqes tende ne direktorine e Google : http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url dhe mbas disa oresh faqja jote shfaqet ne Google.


nese ka mundesi te ma shpjegosh pakez me shum kete.Ku duhet vendosur emrin e web faqes sime

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

> nese ka mundesi te ma shpjegosh pakez me shum kete.Ku duhet vendosur emrin e web faqes sime


Informacioni qe te dhashe me lart eshte per te paraqitur ose regjistruar per here te pare webfaqen tende te re ne motorin e kerkimit Google , qe ta gjesh faqen tende ne Google, fillimisht duhet shkruajtur Linku i webfaqes tende ne kte adrese qe ofron Google-i : http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url

----------


## noty

[QUOTE=sCHiZoiD-AL;3709638]Informacioni qe te dhashe me lart eshte per te paraqitur ose regjistruar per here te pare webfaqen tende te re ne motorin e kerkimit Google , qe ta gjesh faqen tende ne Google, fillimisht duhet shkruajtur Linku i webfaqes tende ne kte adrese qe ofron Google-i : http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url[/QUOTE
e ku duhet krujuar linku i webfaqes

----------


## noty

[QUOTE=noty;3709972][QUOTE=sCHiZoiD-AL;3709638]Informacioni qe te dhashe me lart eshte per te paraqitur ose regjistruar per here te pare webfaqen tende te re ne motorin e kerkimit Google , qe ta gjesh faqen tende ne Google, fillimisht duhet shkruajtur Linku i webfaqes tende ne kte adrese qe ofron Google-i : http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url[/QUOTE
kur pe hapi kete linkun qe ma ke derguar po me paraqitet gmaili im
dhe vetem nje shirit lart me linkun qe ma ke dergur

----------


## noty

kur e hapa gmailin tim po me kerkohet URL-ja a ka mundei qe te me tregosh se si krijohet URL-ja

----------


## noty

shkurtimisht


> kur e hapa gmailin tim po me kerkohet URL-ja a ka mundei qe te me tregosh se si krijohet URL-ja

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

> shkurtimisht


URL-ja e nje faqeje eshte linku qe duket lart cdo browseri . psh. http://www.forumishqiptar.com/ ose http://www.youtube.com/

----------

noty (01-01-2014)

----------

